# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Niet ongesteld wat nu?

## joyceke

Hallo

Ik heb nu mijn stop week en normaal wordt ik op zondag avond ongesteld, tot heden is dit niet het geval, kan ik nu zwanger zijn....... :Confused:  
Ik slik al enig jaren de pil, en normaal ben ik altijd in de stop week ongesteld en begin ik weer met de pil, nu ik gisteren niet ongesteld ben geworden vraag ik me af wat er gaan is, ook heb ik pijn momenten onder in de buik!

Wie kan me helpen?!!?!?

Groetjes en alvast bedankt

----------


## Hatseflats

Het is was pas maandag toen je dit gepost had, dus dat kan gewoon op zich wachten, maak je geen zorgen!

----------


## Sylvia93

ben je nu zo ondertussen al ongesteld geworden??
en mocht dat niet het geval zijn kun je altyd een testje doen, is zo gebeurd en neemt al je twijfels weg, geloof me maar, ik spreek uit ervaring, en die gedachtes hebben is echt niet leuk:S ik weet het...
mja laat even weten hoe het nu ondertussen met je gaat?

liefs,

----------


## joyceke

hallo allemaal 
bedankt voor jullie berichtjes,
ik ben voor de zekerheid dezelfde dag nog naar de dokter gegaan.... het is waarschijnlijk door de stress op het werk gekomen, ben opgelucht, toch nog ongesteld geworden alleen 2 dagen later dan normaal maar het is toch gebeurd!

Bedankt

----------


## Sylvia93

okee mooi :Big Grin:

----------

